# M2 edges



## happa95 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, everyone! Um, I am in the process of learning M2 for edges. I can solve the edges while looking using old Pochmann method in under 2 minutes on average. I can't memorize, but that's not the point. anyway, I realize that M2 is very similar to the old Pochmann method. However, I am completely confused with the centers. I know that the centers only matter with UF/FU and DB/BD but when I try to solve using M2 with my eyes open, it doesn't work. I can't even get the example solves to work.


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you scramble correctly on the example solves???


----------



## happa95 (Mar 31, 2008)

i think so...


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2008)

happa95 said:


> i think so...



If you scrambled correctly, and followed the examples correctly, it would have worked. So YOU are obviously doing something wrong.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 31, 2008)

hi happa i think you did something wrong like joey said


----------

